# Pics of my first indoor grow



## Love2grow (Aug 15, 2020)

About 4 weeks into my first indoor grow, feel like they r going pretty good...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 15, 2020)

Very nice girls, and Welcome aboard my friend.


----------

